# BB plywood



## martinka (15 Nov 2013)

Been sending emails out this morning asking about baltic birch ply at places local to me. Some haven't replied (yet), a few replied and said they didn't sell it, but I got one good reply. £25.50 plus VAT for an 8' x 4' x 6mm sheet to collect. Is that a good price, a bad price, or is it indifferent - as the actress said to the bishop?

Martin


----------



## ChrisR (15 Nov 2013)

martinka":3n1lrdei said:


> Been sending emails out this morning asking about baltic birch ply at places local to me. Some haven't replied (yet), a few replied and said they didn't sell it, but I got one good reply. £25.50 plus VAT for an 8' x 4' x 6mm sheet to collect. Is that a good price, a bad price, or is it indifferent - as the actress said to the bishop?
> 
> Martin



Martin.

That is a fare price for a one off sheet if it is grade (A) quality. :wink: 

I pay £24.26 +vat, per sheet if I purchase five or more at a time, over ten it would be a less again.

If I was to purchase a one off sheet it would be £33.34 +vat.

Take care.

Chris R.


----------



## martinka (15 Nov 2013)

Cheers, Chris, I just emailed to ask if it's the top quality. I've been doing some reading online and I was surprised how many different types and grades there are. 

They will cut it into 4 pieces for a quid, which will save me taking my cordless jigsaw with me. :mrgreen: 

Martin.


----------



## john70 (15 Nov 2013)

Hello Martin. I pay £33 per 8x4 sheet B/B in Durham. john70.


----------



## martinka (15 Nov 2013)

I got another email to say he quoted me for BB grade which is the best quality. It'll be £31.80, cut into 4 and collected, but it's also a 30 mile round trip. May as well make a day of it and nip into Bradford to the National Media Museum.

Cheers!


----------



## Bryan Bennett (15 Nov 2013)

Sounds a fair price to me,That is about the same price that I pay.I must be fortunate that they cut the 8 ft x 4 ft into four pieces for nothing.

Bryan


----------



## marcros (15 Nov 2013)

Martin,

Have you tried Lawcris? They have always been pretty good when i have bought odd sheets from them. I dont use baltic birch ply, so cant comment on that though.

Mark


----------



## martinka (15 Nov 2013)

marcros":1y2i1a6e said:


> Martin,
> 
> Have you tried Lawcris? They have always been pretty good when i have bought odd sheets from them. I dont use baltic birch ply, so cant comment on that though.
> 
> Mark



Mark, a pal who lives in Leeds was going to call in for me, but it never happened, and we haven't been out that way for months. I was told to try Arnold Laver as well. But it doesn't really matter now I can get it from this place in Liversedge, it's only 2 junctions along the M62 from me, maybe 15 to 20 minutes to get there. Takes me longer than that to get into Leeds.

Martin.


----------



## Geoffrey (16 Nov 2013)

martinka":2ekiro2a said:


> Been sending emails out this morning asking about baltic birch ply at places local to me. Some haven't replied (yet), a few replied and said they didn't sell it, but I got one good reply. £25.50 plus VAT for an 8' x 4' x 6mm sheet to collect. Is that a good price, a bad price, or is it indifferent - as the actress said to the bishop?
> 
> Martin


Morning all Martin that's a good price I cant remember what i last paid for a 6x4 sheet as I got six.
Please let us know how you get on and where from .

Geoff.


----------



## martinka (16 Nov 2013)

Geoff, I shall hopefully be ordering to pick up next Thursday, from Craven Timber, Heckmondwike, West Yorks.
My email is on a different computer but I think he said delivery, if needed, is £10+VAT. Good communication from the guy there with emails being answered in minutes.

Martin.


----------



## mseries (16 Nov 2013)

that's close to me, thanks for posting the link, it'll be worth keeping


----------



## martinka (20 Nov 2013)

BB plywood info. I found a PDF on the James Latham website which has info which may or may not be useful to some.

http://www.lathamtimber.co.uk/InformationA.502.html

Click the 'Birch Plywood' (really?  link to download the PDF. Depending on how your browser is set up, it might open in your browser.

There's also a price list from 2011 that might bring a bead of sweat to your brow for the top grade stuff

http://www.lathamtimber.co.uk/InformationA.473.html

You need to click the 'Panel Products Section' and the bit concerning us begins on page 81. The pdf actually begins at page 74.

There's a Lathams not too far from me should I ever want, or could afford, any B/BB grade ply.

Martin.


----------

